# Pissing in the woods



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

well lets here from your animistic side,
do you enjoy or urinating outdoors?
do you dislike it?
do you enjoy it  a bit too much?
Discuss


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

I do it whenever its most convenient. Like camping, or if I'm stuck in a parking lot and all stores are closed, or when someone in my house is sick is in the bathroom all day, I never go out on purpose or pleasure, urinating feels the same inside as outside. Never really thought about it and stuff.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2009)

When I can, I do.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

I am a chick,
so pissing in the woods is highly annoying for me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

I once came home to my brother peeing in the front garden.
Hmm.

Also, he sometimes announces he's going to piss while we're walking the dogs in our field. I just carry on walking.

Guys are gross pig dogs. D:<


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2009)

what the fuck


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

Do what you gotta do


----------



## Nargle (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to live with people that kept a horrendously filthy house. I was afraid to take off my shoes, I certainly wasn't going to expose my precious bare bottom to that monster of a toilet. I made many trips to a nearby gas station to do my business, but every once in a while I had to pee in the yard. It wasn't that bad, peeing outdoors XD Though needless to say, when I moved into my own place, I was more than happy to take full advantage of my own CLEAN toilet X3


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 31, 2009)

Meh...while camping, just go far away and you don't have to worry about being clean or messy, at least for a guy.


----------



## YokoWolf (Dec 31, 2009)

A little weird of a topic, but I agree to take advantage of cleanliness. I only went in the backyard when my only other option was to piss in my pants.


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 31, 2009)

It seems like the bathroom is occupied whenever I have to take a piss. I have to wonder if I'm being _conditioned_ to go piss in the back yard.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

poll is up now


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2009)

Your poll is fucking awful


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Your poll is fucking awful


thanks


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 31, 2009)

i held it for a full 48 hours camping once.
the campsite was rural and rugged and had no bathrooms and there was a group camping too close for comfort for me to get half naked and chance one stumbling upon me. boys have it so much easier than girls when it comes to that issue.

so far i have never gone in the woods and i am the outdoorsy type too and my sister and i do day hikes fairly regualry....my sister however has no issue with it and says she likes to pee on rocks D:


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

/\
thats nothin'
imagine being forced to take a lead in a graveyard 
been there done that.
Your sis sounds like a real nature child lol


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 31, 2009)

Does taking a piss inside the annoying neighbor's open window to his Porsche 'cause he's a douche bag count?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

Gnome said:


> /\
> thats nothin'
> imagine being forced to take a lead in a graveyard
> been there done that.
> Your sis sounds like a real nature child lol


I'd rather piss in a graveyard than in the woods.
In the woods, you have to worry about brush and poison ivy rubbing against your vag.
Fucking annoying.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Kilmore said:


> Does taking a piss inside the annoying neighbor's open window to his Porsche 'cause he's a douche bag count?



No but it makes you awesome.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes. I do.


----------



## Bandy (Jan 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I am a chick,
> so pissing in the woods is highly annoying for me.


*This.*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2010)

What?

Fuck no.  It's cold out in the woods.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 1, 2010)

Back to which you came, my feces and my piss. My body shall one day join you as nutrients in the soil!


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2010)

All the time, especially when drunk.  I once pissed on the dragons in front of some Chinese restaurant.  While they were open.  Lucky we didn't get arrested for that one. On occasion, I've pissed out an open window.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> All the time, especially when drunk.  I once pissed on the dragons in front of some Chinese restaurant.  While they were open.  Lucky we didn't get arrested for that one. On occasion, I've pissed out an open window.



...much to the distress of commuters on the boulevard below...


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2010)

I live in the country :3. Much distress to the deer below.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I live in the country :3. Much distress to the deer below.



lucky, im in a suburb built in the 1950's. i wish i lived out in the country. anyways, yeah, i piss outside when i have too, or when i just feel like pissing outside.


----------



## Gight (Jan 1, 2010)

Azure, what is your species?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I live in the country :3. Much distress to the deer below.



Aww, that makes it so much less awesome. v.v


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2010)

Gight said:


> Azure, what is your species?


Citra :3.



Unsilenced said:


> Aww, that makes it so much less awesome. v.v


Don't worry, I did it at college too. I've also tossed pennies off the World Trade.  Never got to take a piss though, damn terrorists. THEY RUINED MY DREAMS!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 1, 2010)

I do it when I have to, though squatting sucks.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah i really enjoy taking pisses outside, i dont know why its just fun. is that strange?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 1, 2010)

It's great until the wind changes.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> It's great until the wind changes.



yeah it really BLOWS when that happens


----------



## Ratte (Jan 1, 2010)

Suddenly I want to go camping.

I hate you all.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

I have taken a whizz outside. Usually when out on my bicycle, in the middle of butt fuck nowhere, I'll stop and pop behind a tree, bush or something if I am desperate for a pee. But that is the only time I have done it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 1, 2010)

piss in the woods?! dude, I've _jacked off_ in the woods.


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 1, 2010)

I would say it's an inconvenience, unless I'm camping. So I said I see neither draw nor repulsion. 

I would prefer to use a toilet, though. It's just more comfortable for me, as one of the squatting sex. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> piss in the woods?! dude, I've _jacked off_ in the woods.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 1, 2010)

Only when the situation calls for it.

Can't believe I just replied to this...>_<


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 1, 2010)

I was on a camping trip with my father when I was just a very young kid (under the age of 7, I believe). You might think this is funny, or even think I stole the line from a comdy show but when I asked my father 'Where is the bathroom?' His reply, "Behind just about any tree'.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to get one of those neat little devices that cups over your vagina and then there's a little tube where all the pee comes out.

I really wanted this when I was standing on the edge of a waterfall and I had never wanted to pee standing up more in my entire life.


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> piss in the woods?! dude, I've _jacked off_ in the woods.


This one time, at band camp, I stuck a tuba up my ass.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This one time, at band camp, I stuck a tuba up my ass.





Goldstar78i said:


>



_what?_ sometimes, for some of us, that's about the only way to get privacy enough to even fucking _think_.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 1, 2010)

I do it wen I feel I need to mark my territory. Mustelids are all about scent marking the shit that's theirs.


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)

Hah, you misinterpreted my smiley... You're not alone with that woods jack off thing, pal.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 1, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> piss in the woods?! dude, I've _jacked off_ in the woods.


 

This.

:I


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 1, 2010)

it makes you feel like you are one with nature :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> piss in the woods?! dude, I've _jacked off_ in the woods.


Thirded or whatever the count is up to now.

Hunting gets boring sometimes :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thirded or whatever the count is up to now.
> 
> Hunting gets boring sometimes :V


That's so manly, marry me.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

"If a guy jacks off in the forest..." 

<.<


No I can't figure out how to finish that one.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't like to piss outdoors in an urban area, but that's more because I hate the scent of urine on the streets of any city, be it mine or anyone else's.  But in a rural setting?

*whissssss*


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not going to do it if there's an alternative (I lack the equipment to make this convenient), but I spend enough time out in the middle of farms and camping/backpacking that I'm pretty comfortable with this.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't.
My lack of the male organ doesn't really agree with me when it comes to going outside.  

Tried it once while camping a few years back.  
Got more on my pants than I did the ground.  
TMI, yes.
But that's why I'll NEVER do it again.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 2, 2010)

Pissed in the woods, shit in the woods (only do this during the summer, and with a good knowledge of which broad-leaved plants don't have tiny thorns all over the leaves), fucked in the woods, jerked off in the woods... gods I love camping. 

Pissed all over the city, too... I used to tell people I was watering the shed so it'd grow into a two-car garage. 

And one time I ate a huge amount of Korean BBQ and went for a walk in the middle of the night... let's just say I felt really bad for the first person to use the back door of that particular store the next day.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 2, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> And one time I ate a huge amount of Korean BBQ and went for a walk in the middle of the night... let's just say I felt really bad for the first person to use the back door of that particular store the next day.



LOL I'm picturing the part from Italian Spider-Man where the guy opens the door and finds a dead body. There's no way to describe it with words, you just gotta see it. It's beautiful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHhXukovMU


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> LOL I'm picturing the part from Italian Spider-Man where the guy opens the door and finds a dead body. There's no way to describe it with words, you just gotta see it. It's beautiful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHhXukovMU



Yeah, I imagine it was something similar.


----------



## Azure (Jan 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> LOL I'm picturing the part from Italian Spider-Man where the guy opens the door and finds a dead body. There's no way to describe it with words, you just gotta see it. It's beautiful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHhXukovMU


Holy Shit! Fucking EPIC! SPIDERMAN IS A HAIRY MIDDLE AGED COUGAR HUNTER! Also, that look kinda reminded me of Keanau Reeves in Bill and Ted.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 2, 2010)

Only if it's necessary, like if I'm camping or the toilet's not working, which thankfully isn't very often.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 2, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Yeah, I imagine it was something similar.



digitally butchered voice effect and all (or would it be analog if this is really from way back?)



AzurePhoenix said:


> Holy Shit! Fucking EPIC! SPIDERMAN IS A HAIRY MIDDLE AGED COUGAR HUNTER! Also, that look kinda reminded me of Keanau Reeves in Bill and Ted.



LOL that's your first time seeing it? Me and my college buddies saw it not longer after it first made its debut online, and to this day we still don't know if it's real or a very, very accurate parody of how ridiculous pretty much every movie from that era/genre was.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2010)

I piss outdoors when other options are not available.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 3, 2010)

Uuh, when I'm camping yeah. I don't see any reason to do it if I'm not. :/


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

I tend to walk out my door into the back yard and take a piss. No big deal for me. *Shrugs*


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Jan 3, 2010)

I only do it because we only have one bathroom and somebody's always in it.


----------



## Yaps (Jan 3, 2010)

If I am miles away from the closest bathroom, there isn't a choice is there...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2010)

Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

Not usually, no.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll usually take a leak outside if someone's taken up the bathroom or I'm not near one. I don't have any qualms doing it, and the breeze feels nice. =P


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 3, 2010)

When I was little I would do it all the time. Its harder for girls to do it because you have to squat, spread your legs apart and rock back so as not to pee on you shoes or pants.  Its weird when you pee outside then your dog goes and marks over the spot.


----------



## Revy (Jan 4, 2010)

SO IM DRIVING LIKE FOREVER NO REST STOPS

SO I PEE BEHIND THE CHURCH

TEEHEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 4, 2010)

Not unless I have to.. I mean, what if someone sees.. >_>


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 4, 2010)

*shrugs* Yeah, when camping or out on nature walks or before caving, sure.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

It's generally A) Make sure it's not poison ivy and 2) Don't get any on yew.


Oh oh oh and one time me and my friends were pretty drunk so they hoisted me up so I could pee on top of this jerkwad's truck and the next day he came over to the house and was asking if we spilled Mountain Dew on his truck because he put his hand in it and it was sticky.

Oh dear, I ran a sentence on, but yew get it.


----------



## Korex (Jan 4, 2010)

If no ones looking duh xD


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 4, 2010)

hell no am i pissing outside


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm female and I say I do go outside and pee!!!!


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a girl.. so never really had that erg to piss outside... but I thought about it and me doing that would be hard.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it says a lot about the state of western civilization when you can "break the rules" by taking a leak... _outdoors_. But to answer the question, yes I do on occasion, but not often and not if I can avoid it because, well, pee stinks and I do not want to be "that guy".


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I think it says a lot about the state of western civilization when you can "break the rules" by taking a leak... _outdoors_. But to answer the question, yes I do on occasion, but not often and not if I can avoid it because, well, pee stinks and I do not want to be "that guy".



we're basically a civilization made up almost entirely of people the powers of Europe _didn't want_. they used to arrest people basically just for being genetically inferior and then give them a choice, you can be executed, or start a new life for yourself in "the new world". so how else were we supposed to turn out?


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 5, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> we're basically a civilization made up almost entirely of people the powers of Europe _didn't want_. they used to arrest people basically just for being genetically inferior and then give them a choice, you can be executed, or start a new life for yourself in "the new world". so how else were we supposed to turn out?



I do not live in Australia.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I do not live in Australia.



it's true of pretty much the whole commonwealth


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not a bear.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah fight the power


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm female and I say I do go outside and pee!!!!



...thats hot


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 5, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I am not a bear.



WELL I AM AND I AM OFFENDED





I don't know what I'm offended about, I'm just offended in general, like.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a human and I don't have any animal like urges to go outside to pee when I've got a perfectly good toilet inside. Sometimes I think furries take the whole animal thing a bit to far. Its cute to draw similarities to your favorite animal but I think it should stop there before you go running naked through the woods and get yourself eaten by a predator.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm a human and I don't have any animal like urges to go outside to pee when I've got a perfectly good toilet inside. Sometimes I think furries take the whole animal thing a bit to far. Its cute to draw similarities to your favorite animal but I think it should stop there before you go running naked through the woods and get yourself eaten by a predator.



Humans pee in the woods, too.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 5, 2010)

Sabre said:


> Humans pee in the woods, too.




While camping.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't camp and I pee in the woods.

Heh. Maybe it's just a bear thing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 5, 2010)

o murr


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Nov 4, 2011)

My icon and what I'm known for, nuff said.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 4, 2011)

1. that's disgusting
2. why did you think that deserved a post
3. necro thread, inb4 mods :>


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2011)

Necro


----------

